# Εικόνες εφορίας



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2012)

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες χρειάστηκε, για διάφορους λόγους, να περάσω μερικές ώρες στα γκισέ της φιλικής μου εφορίας και, όπως πάντα, συγκέντρωσα κάθε λογής εικόνες. Η μία φορά ήταν τις μέρες που τελείωνε η προθεσμία για τις δηλώσεις και οι καταστάσεις ήταν ροκ. Η άλλη ήταν σήμερα, όπου πήγα για «έλεγχο δικαιολογητικών λόγω πιστωτικού υπολοίπου» —ξέρετε, από τις περιπτώσεις όπου το κράτος σου παρακρατάει τον φόρο και όσοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν σε ζηλεύουν «επειδή έχεις επιστροφή» αντί να τους χρωστάς και να σε παρακαλούν εκείνοι.

Δεν θέλω να πω κακή κουβέντα για τους υπαλλήλους· έχω την αίσθηση ότι δούλευαν φιλότιμα και με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις. Όμως, πόσες είναι πια αυτές οι δυνάμεις και πόσο τους διευκολύνει η πολιτεία να τις αξιοποιήσουν;

Ο μέσος όρος ηλικίας τους ήταν σίγουρα 50+ (δεν λέω 55+ από ευγένεια, επειδή ήταν όλες, πλην ενός, κυρίες). Μια υπάλληλος έκανε προσθέσεις με το χέρι· δεν είχε καν αριθμομηχανή πάνω στο γραφείο της. Μια άλλη προσπαθούσε να εξηγήσει σε έναν υπερήλικο κύριο (που, όπως κατάλαβα, ταλαιπωρούσε με το δίκαιο άγχος του εδώ και τρεις μέρες όλα τα γραφεία της ΔΟΥ) ότι δεν μπορεί να του υπολογίσει πόσο θα του κοστίσει να πληρώσει το εκκαθαριστικό σε ένα χρόνο (με πρόστιμα κ.λπ.) επειδή είναι περίπλοκο. Άλλωστε, ακόμη και αν υπήρχε ένα τέτοιο βοηθητικό προγραμματάκι στους υπολογιστές τους, πού να ξέρει η κυρία τι ρυθμίσεις θα σκαρφιστεί η πολιτεία τους επόμενους μήνες;

Πιο πέρα, μια κυρία ζητούσε να διορθώσει τα στοιχεία του ΕΤΑΚ του 2009. «Μα είναι ίδια με του 2008» της απάντησε η υπάλληλος. «Ε, ναι, τότε αδιαφορήσαμε, δεν ήταν και πολύς ο φόρος, πληρώσαμε, αλλά τώρα αγριεύουν τα πράγματα», ήταν η απάντηση.

Η υπάλληλος που εξέτασε τα δικαιολογητικά μου, μονολογούσε συνέχεια: «Μα τι νόημα έχει να βάζουν τις δηλώσεις μέσω Ίντερνετ και μετά να μας βάζουν να τις ελέγχουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, με την παρουσία σας;» Και είχε δίκιο, φυσικά. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ελέγχει κανείς τα δικαιολογητικά, αφού μπορεί να έχουν όλα τον ηλεκτρονικό κωδικό τους και να συνυποβάλλονται μαζί με τη φορολογική δήλωση. Εδώ υπάρχουν πια παντού κωδικοί ταχείας απόκρισης που τους διαβάζουν τα έξυπνα κινητά τηλέφωνα, πόσο πρόβλημα είναι να γίνει υποχρεωτική η καθιέρωσή τους στα δικαιολογητικά -έντυπα ή με αυτοκόλλητο; Στην ανάγκη, ας χρεώνουν 2 ευρώ κάθε δικαιολογητικό που υποβάλλεται και δεν έχει αυτή τη σήμανση.

Αλλά αυτό που μου ερχόταν διαρκώς στο μυαλό ήταν η απορία: Πώς είναι δυνατό να μην πιέζει η ίδια η πολιτεία να αντικαταστήσει το υπαλληλικό της δυναμικό με νέα παιδιά, που είναι άνεργα; Πώς είναι δυνατό να μην αξιοποιούμε έναν συνδυασμό εφεδρείας και πρόωρης σύνταξης μαζί με σταζ για την εκπαίδευση και γρήγορη αντικατάσταση του ανθρώπινου δυναμικού μας; Ξέρω ότι το άθροισμα μισθός 55χρονου υπαλλήλου + επίδομα ανεργίας 25χρονου είναι μικρότερο από το άθροισμα σύνταξη 55χρονου + εισαγωγικός μισθός 25χρονου, αλλά για πόσο ακόμη; Και τι γίνεται με την ποιοτική διαφορά και τις βιολογικές αντοχές;

Τελικά, τι είδους γκρίζα γκριζομάλλα δικτατορία είναι αυτή που επιβάλλει η γενιά* μου στη νέα γενιά και για πόσο ελπίζουμε ακόμη να την διατηρήσουμε; Πώς είναι δυνατό να συζητάμε για κόκκινες γραμμές σε συντάξεις των 1500 και των 2500 (και των πολύ παραπάνω, βέβαια) όταν οι μισοί νέοι είναι άνεργοι και οι πρώτοι μισθοί είναι στα 700 ευρώ; Πώς μπορούμε καν να διανοούμαστε ότι το σύστημα αυτό δεν θα καταρρεύσει πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ γρήγορα; Πώς δεν βλέπει η, για μια φορά ακόμη απαράδεκτη, γενιά μου το καζάνι που βράζει;

_______
* Ναι, η ένδοξη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου...


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι επιπτώσεις στην ανάπτυξη όταν η ανεργία πλήττει περισσότερο τους νέους, μειώνει τον αριθμό των νέων στην παραγωγή και στην ανανέωση του δυναμικού και της ιθύνουσας σκέψης (στο μάνατζμεντ), διώχνει τους καλύτερους νέους προς τις πιο εύρωστες οικονομίες. Ο κ. Βενιζέλος μπορεί να γυρεύει τριαντάρηδες για το κόμμα του αλλά δεν θέλει, λέει, να απολυθεί ούτε ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Και σε λίγο καιρό ενδεχομένως θα διαπραγματεύεται κάποιος στη θέση του με πόσες φρεσκοκομμένες δραχμές θα αμείβει το στρατό των δημοσίων, αφού δεν θα υπάρχει ιδιωτική οικονομία να τους πληρώνει.

Η διαπίστωση είναι ότι η Ευρώπη ολόκληρη δείχνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό γερασμένη και οι φρέσκες ιδέες κάνουν πολύ καιρό να διαπεράσουν τα μυαλά των ανθρώπων που αντιμετωπίζουν την κρίση με τις συνταγούλες της παραδοσιακής κουζίνας.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2012)

Νομίζω πως δεν είναι το πρόβλημα μόνο η ηλικία. Είναι και ότι οι παλιότερες φουρνιές Δ/Υ έχουν αποκτήσει μια συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία, έχουν συνηθίσει μια συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση, και αρνούνται πεισματικά την οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή. Όχι στη μηχανογράφηση, όχι στην επιμόρφωση, όχι στο ένα, όχι στο άλλο. Να πέφτει ο μισθός βρέξει-χιονίσει μόνο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Κι εγώ θα έλεγα πριν αρχίσουμε τα "τόπο στα νιάτα" εις βάρος ανθρώπων με πείρα και γνώσεις, ας σταθούμε μια στιγμή στην εικόνα που περιγράφει ο Δόχτορας, κι ας θαυμάσουμε το πραγματικό πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας. 

Αυτοί οι μεσήλικες υπάλληλοι κάνουν δουλειά σχετικά χαμηλού επιπέδου. Δε λέω ότι είναι του χαμηλότερου επιπέδου, γιατί δεν ξέρω τι επίπεδα υπάρχουν. Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι την ίδια δουλειά έκαναν και πριν από δέκα χρόνια, και πριν από είκοσι. Και γενικά, δεν εξελίχτηκαν επαγγελματικά, παρόλο που εξελίχθηκαν κάπως βαθμολογικά και μισθολογικά. θα μου πεις δε γίνεται να εξελιχτούν όλοι και επιπλέον αυτοί εδώ ήταν ίσως απόφοιτο γυμνασίου και δεν είχαν τα φόντα για παραπάνω. Ίσως. Ίσως από την άλλη να φταίει ο συνδυασμός νοοτροπίας "έπιασα την καρέκλα και δεν κουνιέμαι" και αδιαφορίας του εργοδότη (του κράτους) να αξιοποιήσει το προσωπικό του, με μπόλικη δόση νοοτροπίας που λέει ότι πρέπει όλα να τα μάθεις πριν πιάσεις δουλειά. Η Ελλάδα έχει πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα εκπαίδευσης στης ηλικίες αυτές. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί νεαροί ιδιαίτερα ικανοί και μορφωμένοι, αλλά μια επιχείρηση χρειάζεται και έμπειρο προσωπικό για τις ανώτερες θέσεις και αυτό είναι ένα από τα προβλήματα που βλέπουν οι επενδυτές (δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου αυτό, υπάρχουν σχετικές μελέτες). 

Να δώσω ένα αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα από την εφορία της Αγγλίας;
Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχα πάει σε μια εκδήλωση που σκοπό είχε να προσελκύσει περισσότερες γυναίκες στο βρετανικό υπουργείο οικονομικών. Δεν πιστεύω ότι ενδιαφέρονταν ιδιαίτερα, άλλωστε γυναίκες έχει ήδη το δημόσιο, αλλά κάνουν τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις για να δείχνουν ότι είναι υπέρ της ισότητας κλπ. Οι ομιλητές ήταν μία γυναίκα γύρω στα 55 που είχε δουλέψει όλη της τη ζωή στο δημόσιο και ήταν υποδιευθύντρια του τμήματος μηχανογράφησης της εφορίας και ένας μαύρος που τον είχαν φέρει από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα κάνα χρόνο νωρίτερα και ήταν προσωρινός διευθυντής (αναφέρω το χρώμα γιατί πιστεύω ότι έπαιξε ρόλο στην πρόσληψή του, αν και σίγουρα ο τύπος είχε τα προσόντα). Η γυναίκα μας είπε ότι το 1973, ή κάπου εκεί, που ήταν 16 ετών, τελείωσε το σχολείο (εδώ σχολείο είναι μόνο η υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση) και έπιασε δουλειά στην εφορία που ζητούσαν φοροεισπράκτορες και πήγαινε πόρτα πόρτα με βιβλιάριο αποδείξεων και εισέπραττε τη δόση του φόρου και έγραφε αποδείξεις στο χέρι. Δυο- τρία χρόνια αργότερα η εφορία αποφάσισε να μηχανογραφηθεί και ρώτησαν το προσωπικό τους ποιός θα ήθελε να μάθει υπολογιστές και επειδή δεν είχε ιδέα τι ήταν αυτό, αλλά ακουγόταν καλό, πήγε. Επειδή από μαθηματικά στο σχολείο ήταν σκράπας, ξεκίνησαν με πρακτικά μαθήματα (τι κουμπί πατάμε) και παράλληλα έκανε και μαθήματα αριθμητικής και κανά χρόνο αργότερα είχε τελειώσει την εκπαίδευση και δούλευε στο αντίστοιχο γραφείο. Τα επόμενα 10-15 χρόνια έκανε κι άλλη εκπαίδευση, την έστειλαν και στο πανεπιστήμιο, όπου δεν πήρε πτυχίο αλλά παρακολούθησε μαθήματα, και σιγά- σιγά ανέβαινε στην ιεραρχία μέχρι που έγινε υποδιευθύντρια στο τμήμα μηχανογράφησης όλης της χώρας, το οποίο πριν καμιά δεκαετία υπερ-αναβαθμίστηκε καθώς πλέον οι πολίτες μπορούν να υποβάλλουν δήλωση ονλάιν. 
Προφανώς δεν έγιναν όλοι οι 16χρονοι φοροεισπράκτορες του '73 διευθυντές, αλλά όσο ξέρω και από την αδερφή της κουμπάρας μου (ελληνίδα) που έπιασε δουλειά στο δημόσιο εδώ 25 χρόνια αργότερα (με πλέον υποχρεωτική την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση), το πρόγραμμα επιμόρφωσης είναι πάρα πολύ καλό και κάθε χρόνο κάθεσαι με τον προϊστάμενό σου να συζητάτε τι θέλεις επαγγελματικά και πως θα το πετύχεις επιλέγοντας τη σωστή επιμόρφωση. Επίσης ανάλογα με τη θέση που αναλαμβάνεις υπάρχει και υποχρεωτική επιμόρφωση. Το σημαντικότερο προσόν της δουλειάς της ήταν ότι το πρόγραμμα επιμόρφωσης είναι τόσο καλό και τόσο καλά συνδεδεμένο με τα πρακτικά της δουλειάς που οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις ενδιαφέρονται να προσλάβουν όσους φεύγουν από το δημόσιο.

Σε κάθε χώρα ο μεγάλος εργοδότης που δίνει το καλό παράδειγμα σε άλλους εργοδότες είναι το δημόσιο. Στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς επικράτησε η νοοτροπία του βολέματος για να μη μας κουνάει κανένας, η νοοτροπία της φαγωμάρας μεταξύ υπαλλήλων για τις μετρημένες "καλές" θέσεις και ξέρω κόσμο που ΔΕΝ του αρέσουν οι συνθήκες του δημοσίου αλλά κανείς δεν φεύγει για τους γνωστούς λόγους.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 2, 2012)

Αλλά χρειάζονται άραγε όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που εργάζονται στο γραφειοκρατικό τέρας της εφορίας;

Είδα σήμερα και την ερώτηση που έθεσε ο Δόκτορας περί οριζοντίων μέτρων. Δεν ήθελα να απαντήσω εκεί που έκανε την ερώτηση μιας και εκεί συζητείται το γλωσσολογικό μέρος της υπόθεσης. Αλλά θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές ίσως "παιδιάστικες απόψεις" για τα οριζόντια και κάθετα μέτρα και το γραφειοκρατικό τέρας που ονομάζεται εφορία.

Όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε ο Δόκτορας, τα μέτρα είναι οριζόντια ανά κατηγορία και σε κάποιες κατηγορίες πέφτουν τόσα οριζόντια μέτρα που ο κόσμος κοντεύει να οριζοντιωθεί ενώ κάποιες κατηγορίες δεν αγγίζονται. 

Μα το φορολογικό σύστημα δεν είναι οριζόντιο έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
Έχουμε δυο μεταφραστές ή επιμελητές. 
Ο ένας τα δίνει όλα, μαθαίνει την τέχνη του μεταφραστή, μαθαίνει πως να οργανώνει τα πράγματα ώστε να παράγει πιο πολύ, ξενυχτάει, βρίσκει τρόπους να προσελκύσει πελάτες, ... καταφέρνει να κλείσει μερικά καλά συμβόλαια, δημιουργεί και μια ομάδα ... φτάνει στο σημείο να βγάζει 4.000 ευρώ το μήνα.

Ο άλλος για τον έναν ή τον άλλο λόγο, δεν τα δίνει όλα, δεν την κυνηγάει τη δουλειά, δεν τρέχει να μάθει τα κόλπα και να βελτιώσει το επίπεδό του, και παραμένει σ' ένα επίπεδο να βγάζει 2.000 ευρώ το μήνα.

Ο πρώτος τιμωρείται από το φορολογικό σύστημα πολύ περισσότερο από εκείνον που δεν την κυνηγάει τη δουλειά. Άρα το σύστημα επιβραβεύει τη λιγότερη εργασία. Κι όσο πιο ικανός είναι κάποιος να αυξήσει το εισόδημά του, τόσο πιο πολύ τον χτυπάει η εφορία με υψηλότερο συντελεστή. Κι αν τολμήσει να αρχίσει και καμιά επιχείρηση...

Αν ο δεύτερος βγει και στην ανεργία, θα πρέπει να αυξηθεί ακόμα περισσότερο ο φορολογικός συντελεστής του πρώτου (νέα οριζόντια μέτρα) για να πληρωθεί το επίδομα ανεργίας του δεύτερου. Και πάει λέγοντας. 

Αναρωτιόμουν μια μέρα (με μια κάπως παιδιάστικη λογική) τι θα γινόταν αν εφαρμοζόταν ένα πραγματικά οριζόντιο σύστημα, όπου όλοι οι πολίτες, ανεξαρτήτου εισοδήματος, πλήρωναν 5% από το συνολικό εισόδημά τους. Όλοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου. Ούτε ελαφρυντικά, ούτε εκπτώσεις λόγω εξόδων, τίποτα. Ούτε κλιμακωτές φορολογίες ούτε τίποτα.

Απ' την άλλη, ούτε επιδοτήσεις, ούτε συντάξεις για τυφλούς που οδηγούν BMW, κουφούς που τους αρέσει η χιπ-χοπ μουσική και ανάπηρους που κάνουν σκι και ειδικά προς αποθαμένους. Άντε μια ανεργίας για 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να βρει κάποιος καινούρια δουλειά. 

Κατάργηση προστίμων για παραβιάσεις ή μη πληρωμή φόρου. Αντ' αυτού να γίνεται αύξηση του ποσοστού φορολόγησης για τους παραβάτες.

Θα μου πεις πως τα έσοδα του κράτους θα μειώνονταν δραματικά. Δε θα το έλεγα. Αν υπολογίσει κανείς πως αυτό θα μείωνε τη γραφειοκρατία και τα έξοδα που δημιουργούνται από το σύστημα τέρας που έχουμε, αν προσθέσει το ότι όλη η προσοχή τόσο του κράτους όσο και των πολιτών θα φύγει από όλες τις φιοριτούρες και τα πολύπλοκα συστήματα και θα πήγαιναν στην παραγωγικότητα, αν υπολογίσει κανείς επίσης το γεγονός πως αυτό το σύστημα θα καθιστούσε σχεδόν ανέφικτή την φοροδιαφυγή λόγω της απλότητάς του (και προσωπικά πιστεύω λόγω της δικαιοσύνης του), το αποτέλεσμα πιστεύω πως θα ήταν θετικό για το κράτος και για τους πολίτες. Και μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ναι μεν δε θα χρειαζόταν να έχουμε τόσες χιλιάδες εφοριακούς υπαλλήλους οπότε αυτομάτως θα μειωνόταν ο αριθμός των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων, αλλά θα άνοιγε η αγορά και θα εμφανίζονταν νέες δραστηριότητες και νέες θέσεις εργασίας για όλες τις ηλικίες. 

Ίσως η μόνη αλλαγή που θα έκανα, θα ήταν να ξεκινήσει με 10%-15% λόγω του ότι έχουμε το μεγάλο κρατικό χρέος και σταδιακά να μειωθεί όσο το κρατικό χρέος μειώνεται.

Αυτό θα ονόμαζα οριζόντιο μέτρο στο θέμα της φορολογίας. Αυτά που εφαρμόζονται τώρα είναι μέτρα τρίλιζες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2012)

Καλημέρα Γιώργο,

Αναμφίβολα θα γνωρίζεις ότι υπάρχει τεράστια συζήτηση για τα συστήματα flat tax και τις πολιτικές τους συμπαραδηλώσεις. Στην «παλιά Ευρώπη», με την αναδιανεμητική λογική των φορολογικών συστημάτων, αυτά τα οριζόντια συστήματα θεωρούνται πολιτικά εξοβελιστέα, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται σε κάποιες από τις χώρες της «νέας Ευρώπης».

Το θέμα στην Ελλάδα, όμως, βρίσκεται κυρίως στην _απόκρυψη φορολογητέας ύλης_. Από όποιον μπορεί, από μικρούς κι από μεγάλους. Οι μικροί για να επιβιώσουν (στην κατανάλωση, η τελική τιμή σήμερα επιβαρύνεται με ΦΠΑ 23%, με διάφορα τέλη και πάγια έξοδα, και στο τέλος φορολογείται με ό,τι προβλέπεται -κατά τα λοιπά, όλοι είναι δήθεν έκπληκτοι που δεν πέφτουν οι τιμές παρά την ύφεση), οι μεγάλοι με νόμιμες φοροαπαλλαγές, έντεχνες φοροαποφυγές και, φυσικά, εξίσου ωμές φοροδιαφυγές.

Γι' αυτό και οι τροϊκανοί, φορείς υποτίθεται της νεοφιλελεύθερης ιδεολογίας, δεν επιβάλλουν αυτό το φιλελεύθερης λογικής μέτρο, έστω και στο 20% (που θα ήταν πολύ κοντά στα σήμερα ισχύοντα) αλλά έχουν αποδεχτεί σιωπηρά το φορολογικό μας χάος και απλώς γελάνε όταν ακούνε για περιστολή της φοροδιαφυγής.

Αν μπορούσες να παρακολουθήσεις τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, σε κάθε ιδέα τροποποίησης του φορολογικού που πέφτει στην αγορά εδώ και έναν χρόνο, οι φοροτεχνικοί έχουν έτοιμες τρεις συνταγματικές ενστάσεις και πέντε τρόπους για νόμιμη φοροαποφυγή τους. Κανένα σύστημα φορολόγησης δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όταν το μεν κράτος λειτουργεί σουλτανικά, οι δε πολίτες αρματολικά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κανένα σύστημα φορολόγησης δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όταν το μεν κράτος λειτουργεί σουλτανικά, οι δε πολίτες αρματολικά.



Κάτσε, αυτό να το βάλουμε σε κορνιζούλα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, αλλά εγώ κόλλησα στο παράδειγμα των δύο μεταφραστών, οπότε θα βγω εκτός θέματος. 
Ζεις στις ΗΠΑ. Φυσικό είναι να σε έχει επηρεάσει η τεράστια έμφαση που δίνουν οι Αμερικανοί στα φορολογικά και να θεωρείς ότι το κράτος κλέβει τον σκληρά εργαζόμενο μεταφραστή και επιβραβεύει αυτόν που δουλεύει λίγο. Όμως...
α. η κοινωνία δεν αποτελείται μόνο από μεταφραστές- ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Ο εισοδηματίας που βγάζει 4000 το μήνα χωρίς να δουλεύει πως θα πρέπει να φορολογηθεί ώστε να αντιστοιχεί το μεταφορολογημένο εισόδημά του πιο δίκαια στη δουλειά που κάνει; 
β. Έστω ότι ο συντελεστής της εφορίας είναι 10% για τις πρώτες 2000, και 20% για τις επόμενες. Έχουμε:
Μεταφραστής Β: καθαρό εισόδημα 1800 ευρώ το μήνα
Μεταφραστής Α: καθαρό εισόδημα 3400 ευρώ το μήνα (αν ήταν όλα με 10% θα ήταν 3600)
Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι η διαφορά στο καθαρό εισόδημα των δύο δεν είναι κίνητρο για πιο πολλή δουλειά; Δηλαδή ότι ο Β θα πει γιατί να δουλέψω να βγάλω 4000 το μήνα, αφού θα μου μένουν 3400, ενώ τώρα μου μένουν 1800;
γ. Το κράτος δεν μας φορολογεί γιατί είναι κακό και θέλει να μας κλέβει. Θυμήσου το αυτό την επόμενη φορά που θα περπατάς στο πλακοστρωμένο πεζοδρόμιο, θα διασχίζεις τον ασφαλτοστρωμένο δρόμο για να περάσεις στο καλορυθμισμένο φανάρι και να πας το παιδί σου στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Και πριν μου πεις ότι στις ΗΠΑ όλα αυτά τα κάνουν ιδιωτικά, να σου θυμίσω ότι ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ το κράτος βρίσκεται πίσω από τα πάντα. Πολλά που μοιάζουν να είναι ο θρίαμβος της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας δεν θα υπήρχαν χωρίς κρατικά συμβόλαια, χωρίς δηλαδή τα χρήματα του φορολογούμενου. Ούτε κινητά τηλέφωνα θα είχαμε, ούτε ιντερνέτ και 100% δεν θα είχαμε αποστολές στον Άρη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2012)

Κι ένα ακόμα:


> Άντε μια ανεργίας για 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να βρει κάποιος καινούρια δουλειά.



Σοβαρολογείς; Ένα-δυο μήνες πιστεύεις ότι χρειάζονται για να βρει κάποιος δουλειά στην τρέχουσα οικονομική κρίση, όχι στην Ελλάδα απλώς, αλλά στην Ευρώπη ολόκληρη; Πόσα Μακντόναλντς νομίζεις ότι έχει η Ελλάδα (ή μπορεί να σηκώσει) για να πάμε όλοι να δουλέψουμε εκεί σε ένα- δυο μήνες, ενώ θα κοιτάζουμε για το μπιγκ μπρέικ μας στο Χόλιγουντ;


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 5, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα Δόκτορα, πως κανένα σύστημα φορολόγησης δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει όταν το μεν κράτος λειτουργεί σουλτανικά, οι δε πολίτες αρματολικά. Γι’ αυτό είπα πως «θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές ίσως "παιδιάστικες απόψεις" για τα οριζόντια και κάθετα μέτρα». Γιατί περιγράφω ένα απλοϊκό σενάριο το οποίο φυσικά θα απαιτούσε μια κλιμακωτή προσέγγιση μέχρι να μπορέσει να υιοθετηθεί (με πολλά πολλά βήματα). Ειδικά τώρα που έχουμε και τους Τροικανούς πάνω απ’ το κεφάλι μας.

Αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος σε τι ωφέλησαν οι μη-παιδιάστικες θεωρίες και οι διαπιστώσεις τύπου «εδώ που καταντήσαμε δε γίνεται τίποτα»;

Όταν ο άνθρωπος χάσει την ελπίδα του τα έχει χάσει όλα. Κι αν κάτσω και καταγράψω τα μηνύματα που μεταφέρουν τα ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα αλλά και τα μηνύματα που μεταφέρουν απλές συζητήσεις μεταξύ φίλων ή γνωστών σαν και τούτη εδώ, δε βρίσκω τίποτε άλλο εκτός από το σλόγκαν: «εκεί που έφτασε η κατάσταση δε γίνεται τίποτα». Ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του.

Το κράτος (που λειτουργεί σουλτανικά) είναι άνθρωποι σαν εσάς κι εμένα. Οι πολίτες (που λειτουργούν αρματολικά) είναι επίσης άνθρωποι σαν εσάς κι έμενα.

Γιατί ο πολιτικός δρα όπως δρα; (ή δε δρα όπως θα έπρεπε να δρα; )
Γιατί ο πολίτης δρα όπως δρα; (ή δε δρα όπως θα έπρεπε; )

Αν τους ρωτήσεις θα πουν πως κάνουν ό,τι καλύτερο ξέρουν και μπορούν. 

Η ερώτηση είναι πώς μπορούμε (ο καθένας από μας ξεχωριστά και όλοι μαζί) με τις πράξεις μας να αλλάξουμε αυτό το σκηνικό; Πώς μπορούμε να καλλιεργήσουμε και πάλι την ελπίδα και την περηφάνια μας και όλων όσων μας περιβάλλουν; Και πως μπορούμε με τα έργα μας, ο καθένας μας, να ανεβάσουμε την πατρίδα μας εκεί που της αρμόζει; 

Πιστεύω πως αυτή θα ήταν μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και ουσιαστική συζήτηση η οποία θα ωφελούσε. Τι λέτε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Φυσικά και είναι ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι *η* συζήτηση. Όμως, δεν μπορεί να γίνει τέτοια συζήτηση αν οι συζητητές δεν προσέλθουν με ενιαία ορολογία (με άλλα λόγια: να καταλαβαίνουμε το ίδιο πράγμα) και με ειλικρίνεια (που απλώς δεν γίνεται, γιατί καθένας έχει και τις μύχιες σκέψεις του). Παράδειγμα: Αναρωτιέσαι:



GeorgeA said:


> Γιατί ο πολιτικός δρα όπως δρα; (ή δε δρα όπως θα έπρεπε να δρα; )
> Γιατί ο πολίτης δρα όπως δρα; (ή δε δρα όπως θα έπρεπε; )
> 
> Αν τους ρωτήσεις θα πουν πως κάνουν ό,τι καλύτερο ξέρουν και μπορούν.



Μπορεί να ξεκινήσει οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση με αυτή τη βάση; Είναι ειλικρινής αυτή η απάντηση; Μήπως το σωστό είναι: «Επειδή με παίρνει να δρω έτσι;» Μήπως, πολύ χειρότερα, η πραγματική απάντηση είναι: «Επειδή και με παίρνει να το κάνω και δεν γουστάρω να μου το χαλάσει κανείς;»


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 5, 2012)

Δεν αντιλέγω. Αυτό που λες ισχύει και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να δείξω μ’ αυτή τη θέση είναι πως οι άνθρωποι δρουν έτσι γιατί έτσι έχουν μάθει και το κακό είναι πως το θεωρούν και ΟΚ το ότι δρουν έτσι και το δικαιολογούν. 

Αλλά αν πάρω μια θέση, «η κατάσταση είναι έτσι γιατί αυτοί οι ... » με φέρνει σε μια θέση όπου αισθάνομαι πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω και πολλά. Αλλά αν δω το γιατί κάποιος κατέληξε να σκέπτεται κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο; Και γιατί υπάρχουν τόσο πολλοί από δαύτους; Και πώς θα το αλλάξουμε αυτό, και πώς θα τους αλλάξουμε αυτούς, και τι πρέπει να κανουμε; Αυτή η κατεύθυνση, προσωπικά μου δίνει ελπίδα γιατί αμέσως αρχίζω και βλέπω πράγματα που μπορούν να γίνουν.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 5, 2012)

SBE δε σε ξέχασα. Απλώς έμπλεξα με τη δουλειά. 

Δες τις απαντήσεις μου κάτω από τς ερωτήσεις σου: 

SBE: Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, αλλά εγώ κόλλησα στο παράδειγμα των δύο μεταφραστών, οπότε θα βγω εκτός θέματος. 
Ζεις στις ΗΠΑ. Φυσικό είναι να σε έχει επηρεάσει η τεράστια έμφαση που δίνουν οι Αμερικανοί στα φορολογικά και να θεωρείς ότι το κράτος κλέβει τον σκληρά εργαζόμενο μεταφραστή και επιβραβεύει αυτόν που δουλεύει λίγο. Όμως...
α. η κοινωνία δεν αποτελείται μόνο από μεταφραστές- ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Ο εισοδηματίας που βγάζει 4000 το μήνα χωρίς να δουλεύει πως θα πρέπει να φορολογηθεί ώστε να αντιστοιχεί το μεταφορολογημένο εισόδημά του πιο δίκαια στη δουλειά που κάνει; 

Εδώ ανοίγεις ένα τεράστιο θέμα και θα μο επιτρέψεις να μη μπω στα βαθιά εδώ σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση σχετικά με τον εισοδηματία. Αλλά θα σου πω μόνοδύο πράγματα:
i) Υπάρχουν εισοδηματίες και εισοδηματίες. Υπάρχει και ο εισοδηματίας που αγωνίστηκε μια ζωή κι έφτιαξε κάτι που του δίνει δυο νοίκια το μήνα κι έτσι σήμερα συμπληρώνει τη σύνταξή του. 
ii) Και υπάρχει κι εκείνος που το κάνει κατ’ επάγγελμα.
Ο δεύτερος δεν προσφέρει στην κοινωνία και κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό το εισόδημα που δεν προέρχεται από παραγωγικές διαδικασίες θα έπρεπε να φορολογείται περισσότερο. 
Προσωπικά λυπάμαι τον δεύτερο γιατί είναι ένας άνθρωπος που δεν είναι ευτυχισμένος. Ένας άνθρωπος που δεν παράγει και δεν προσφέρει στο περιβάλλον του γίνεται ολοένα και πιο δυστυχής. Δεν μπορείς να τον αλλάξεις με τον να τον φορολογήσεις περισσότερο. Αυτόν τον αλλάζεις με επιμόρφωση, με καλλιεργεια και μόνο έτσι θα συνειδητοποιήσει πως το καλύτερο για τον ίδιο και για το περιβάλλον του είναι να δημιουργεί και πως οι επενδύσεις δεν είναι δημιοργία και σε γερνάνε πριν της ώρας σου. 

SBE: β. Έστω ότι ο συντελεστής της εφορίας είναι 10% για τις πρώτες 2000, και 20% για τις επόμενες. Έχουμε:
Μεταφραστής Β: καθαρό εισόδημα 1800 ευρώ το μήνα
Μεταφραστής Α: καθαρό εισόδημα 3400 ευρώ το μήνα (αν ήταν όλα με 10% θα ήταν 3600)
Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι η διαφορά στο καθαρό εισόδημα των δύο δεν είναι κίνητρο για πιο πολλή δουλειά; Δηλαδή ότι ο Β θα πει γιατί να δουλέψω να βγάλω 4000 το μήνα, αφού θα μου μένουν 3400, ενώ τώρα μου μένουν 1800;

Δεν πρόκειται για θέμα κινήτρου. Έχει αποδειχθεί περίτρανα πως τα χρήματα βρίσκονται πολύ χαμηλά στην κλίμακα κινήτρων του ανθρώπου. Ο άνθρωπος θεωρεί άλλα κίνητρα πολύ πιο σημαντικά από το χρήμα. Αποδεδειγμένο μέσα από έρευνες σε όλες τις γωνιές της γης και σε όλα τα κοινωνικά στρώματα. Πρόκειται για τη δικαιοσύνη. 

Υπάρχει ένας νόμος. Όπως στη φυσική έχουμε το νόμο της βαρύτητας, έτσι υπάρχει κι ένας κοινωνικοοικονομικός νόμος.
Όταν επιβραβεύεις χαμηλές στατιστικές, και τιμωρείς υψηλές στατιστικές καταλήγεις με χαμηλές στατιστικές
Όταν επιβραβεύεις υψηλές στατιστικές, και τιμωρείς χαμηλές στατιστικές θα έχεις υψηλές στατιστικές.

Δοκίμασέ το στα παιδιά σου, στους φίλους σου, σε μια αθλητική ομάδα, σε μια εταιρεία (κι όσο για το κράτος δε χρειάζεται να το δοκιμάσεις, μπορείς να το δεις να παραβιάζεται μεγαλοπρεπώς και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα).

γ. Το κράτος δεν μας φορολογεί γιατί είναι κακό και θέλει να μας κλέβει. Θυμήσου το αυτό την επόμενη φορά που θα περπατάς στο πλακοστρωμένο πεζοδρόμιο, θα διασχίζεις τον ασφαλτοστρωμένο δρόμο για να περάσεις στο καλορυθμισμένο φανάρι και να πας το παιδί σου στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Και πριν μου πεις ότι στις ΗΠΑ όλα αυτά τα κάνουν ιδιωτικά, να σου θυμίσω ότι ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ το κράτος βρίσκεται πίσω από τα πάντα. Πολλά που μοιάζουν να είναι ο θρίαμβος της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας δεν θα υπήρχαν χωρίς κρατικά συμβόλαια, χωρίς δηλαδή τα χρήματα του φορολογούμενου. Ούτε κινητά τηλέφωνα θα είχαμε, ούτε ιντερνέτ και 100% δεν θα είχαμε αποστολές στον Άρη.

Δε διαφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεν είπα πως πρέπει να καταργηθεί ο θεσμός φορολογία. Αλλά αν γίνεται συνετή διαχείριση και τα πράγματα γίνονται σωστά δε χρειάζεται να είναι τόσο υψηλοί οι συντελεστές φορολόγησης. 

Κι όσο για το επίδομα ανεργίας για πάνω από 2 μήνες, ξέρω, μπορεί να ακούγεται σκληρό, αλλά δες το νόμο που ανέφερα παραπάνω. Όπου εφαρμόστηκε, η ανεργία έπεσε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Δεν έχω χρόνο, γιατί πάω και πάλι στους αγώνες, μία σύντομη παρατήρηση στο τελευταίο περί επιδόματος ανεργίας: φυσικά και πέφτει η ανεργία κατακόρυφα, αφού μετά τους δυο μήνες ο άνεργος έχει βγει από το λογαριασμό και δεν τον μετράνε. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι άνεργος θεωρείται αυτός που ψάχνει για απασχόληση και το έχει δηλώσει στο κράτος. Αν το κράτος δεν του προσφέρει κάποια διευκόλυνση, δεν έχει λόγο να δηλώνει άνεργος. Και ξέρω πολύ καλά τι λέω γιατί υπήρξα άνεργη πολλές φορές και ελάχιστες το δήλωσα. 

Για τα άλλα που λέει ο Δόχτορας, να πω μόνο ότι πέρσι είχα την ευκαιρία να συζητήσω με πολύ κόσμο που ειδικεύεται στη δημόσια διοίκηση κλπ (αναφέρομαι σε καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου και μεγαλο-policymakers) και το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι δεν υπάρχει συνταγή για την παρούσα κατάσταση της Ελλάδας με τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες. Υπάρχουν συνταγές που δούλεψαν αλλού, σε άλλες συνθήκες αλλά όλες έχουν κοινό το ότι είναι πολυέξοδες. Που σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει περιθώριο για αναλύσεις και συζητήσεις. Αλλά επειδή σε μια συγκέντρωση- πάρτυ Ελλήνων πριν λίγο καιρό η οικοδέσποινα, που τα είχε πιεί, με ψιλοέβρισε γιατί δε δεχόταν την απάντηση που έδωσα παραπάνω (ότι δεν υπάρχει συνταγή) αποφάσισα ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις είναι καλύτερα να γίνονται μόνο αν όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες έχουν διαβάσει τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 6, 2012)

Γεια σου SBE,

Καταλαβαίνω πως έχεις περάσει από τη δύσκολη θέση του να μην έχεις εργασία σε κάποια στιγμή της ζωής σου και μιλάς εκ πείρας. Ομολογώ πως σ' αυτό υστερώ και προσωπικά δεν το έχω ζήσει οπότε "είμαι έξω απ' τον χορό" όσον αφορά το πώς είναι να μην έχεις δουλειά και να μην μπορείς να βρεις δουλειά. Μπορώ να υποθέσω μόνο. 

Δε διαφωνώ καθόλου πως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόνοια από το κράτος για τους ανέργους και για την καταπολέμηση της ανεργίας. Στο μόνο που έχω διαφορετική άποψη είναι στον τρόπο με τον οποίο θα πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίσει. Το κράτος θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσει τις προϋποθέσεις για να υπάρχουν θέσεις εργασίας και να βοηθήσει τον άνεργο να βρει εργασία αντί να δίνει το βάρος στο επίδομα. Το επίδομα είναι μια κατηφόρα δίχως τέλος. Γιατί; Λόγω του νόμου για τον οποίο σου μίλησα παραπάνω. Ο άνθρωπος έχει μάθει να επιβιώνει. Ο άνθρωπος από τη φύση του θα βρει λύσεις και μάλιστα ηθικές λύσεις αν είναι καλή πάστα, για να χειριστεί κάθε πρόβλημα. Το επίδομα επί μήνες και μήνες ανατρέπει αυτήν την ισορροπία. 

Η συζήτησή μας μου φέρνει στο νου τότε που ήμουν μαθητής και τα καλοκαίρια έπιανα τις μικρές αγγελίες και έψαχνα για δουλειά. Γύρναγα όλη την Αθήνα για μερικές μέρες αλλά κάτι έβρισκα πάντα. Είτε ήταν πωλήσεις βιβλίων από πόρτα σε πόρτα, είτε ήταν βοηθός σερβιτόρου είτε βοηθός σε κάποιο συνεργείο.

Μετά πάλι θυμάμαι που έψαχνα δουλειά όταν απολύθηκα απ' το στρατό κι ήθελα να πληρώσω τις σπουδές μου σε μια ιδιωτική σχολή. Πάλι αγγελίες και τρέξιμο. Και μετά πάλι όταν πήγα στο Λονδίνο να συνεχίζω σπουδές, πάλι με την Evening Standard και από Job Center σε Job Center για να βρω δουλειά. Όσο ψάχνεις πολλές φορές μπορεί να απογοητευτείς. Αλλά αν δεν έχεις κανέναν να σου δώσει επίδομα και ξέρεις πως πρέπει να βρεις λύση, θα τη βρεις. Αυτή είναι η φύση του ανθρώπου.

Αλλά θυμάμαι και φίλους μου που μου έλεγαν, καλά τρελός είσαι; Θα πας να δουλέψεις σε οικοδομή ή σερβιτόρος; Γιατί σπούδασες Μάρκετινγκ και Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων και Χρηματοοικονομικά, για να δουλεύεις σε οικοδομή;

Η διαφορά ήταν πως εκείνοι έμεναν χωρίς δουλειά για μεγαλύτερες περιόδους περιμένοντας την καλή δουλειά ενώ εγώ δε σταμάτησα να δουλεύω και να μαθαίνω σε κάθε δουλειά. Μέχρι που στο τέλος είχα τόσες επιλογές και τόση προσφορά εργασίας που έγινε αδιανόητο να μείνω χωρίς δουλειά. Θα με είχε βοηθήσει αν είχα επίδομα ανεργίας; Σου μιλώ ειλικρινά: ΌΧΙ. Όπως δε βοηθά κανέναν νέο. 

Το κράτος είναι υπεύθυνο να κάνει τα πάντα ώστε να βοηθήσει τους πολίτες του να βρουν εργασία κι όχι να προσπαθεί να κουκουλώσει το πρόβλημα με επιδόματα. Ναι, για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα αλλά όχι για πολύ. Για πόσο θα αντέξει μια οικονομία;

Όσο για τις συνταγές που ανέφερες, δυστυχώς αυτό είναι μέρος του προβλήματος. Πως όλοι ψάχνουν μια έτοιμη συνταγή βγαλμένη από κάποιο βιβλίο ή κάποιον νομπελίστα οικονομολόγο που θα πει "κάντε αυτό" και θα χειριστεί η κατάσταση. Οπότε συμφωνούμε πως δεν υπάρχει έτοιμη συνταγή που την ακολουθείς και λύθηκε το θέμα. Αν την ήξερα ή την ήξερες τη λύση δε θα το συζητούσαμε καν. Αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχει λύση και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πως η Ελλάδα είναι ένα άλυτο πρόβλημα. Αν συνεργαστούμε, λίγο-λίγο θα τη βρούμε τη λύση και θα αλλάξουμε τα πράγματα. Γι' αυτό είμαι σίγουρος. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Γιώργο, αναφέρεσαι σε χώρες όπου λειτουργεί η αγορά, υπάρχει ανάπτυξη, δημιουργούνται θέσεις εργασίας κ.λπ. Σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον, μπορεί και να έχεις δίκιο.

Δυστυχώς, η Ελλάδα είναι πραγματικά μοναδική περίπτωση και παγκόσμια εξαίρεση αυτή τη στιγμή, ο τόπος όπου θα τεκμηριωθούν πολλά Νόμπελ οικονομικών τις επόμενες δεκαετίες.

Τα καινούργια στοιχεία για την ανεργία *σήμερα* μιλούν για νέα αύξηση, στο 24,4%. Για τη νεολαία, οι αριθμοί είναι τρομακτικοί: Πάνω από 55%. Όλα με τάση αυξητική.

Και δουλειές είναι δύσκολο να υπάρξουν για πολύ καιρό ακόμη. Το γιατί, είναι θέμα απλής αριθμητικής. Δες π.χ. αυτό εδώ το σημερινό άρθρο, που εξηγεί γιατί συμφέρει καλύτερα να μην επενδύει κάποιος ξένος σήμερα στην Ελλάδα, ακόμη και αν οι συνθήκες γίνονταν με μαγικό τρόπο ιδανικές.

Για να συνέλθει η Ελλάδα χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα, που θα πρέπει όμως να παραμένουν μέσα στη χώρα και να κινούν την αγορά. Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν χρήματα με ευνοϊκούς όρους, π.χ. για δημόσια έργα, αλλά ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες (α) για να μην εξαφανιστούν σε περίεργα κανάλια και (β) να παραμείνουν στη χώρα. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς που θα τα αποταμιεύσουν στο εξωτερικό. Εννοώ ότι ακόμη και για τις ανάγκες της καθημερινότητας είναι φτηνότερες οι εισαγωγές.

Παρένθεση: Για πολλοστή φορά το τελευταίο δίμηνο, τα αγροτικά προϊόντα ελληνικής παραγωγής στο μανάβικο του τοπικού υπερκαταστήματος μεγάλης αθηναϊκής αλυσίδας όπου ψωνίζω ήταν και σήμερα πολύ κατώτερης ποιότητας. Τι συμβαίνει; Φεύγει πια όλο το καλό προϊόν στο εξωτερικό και μένουν εδώ τα σαπάκια; Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς κάτι ανάλογο;


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Γεώργιε εκ του Λος Άντζελες, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να φανταστούν τον εαυτό τους στη θέση κάποιου άλλου και να σκεφτούν όλες τις πλευρές ενός προβλήματος. 
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που καταλαβαίνουν μόνο αν τους συμβεί κάτι. 
Εσύ μάλλον ανήκεις στη δεύτερη κατηγορία και όχι μόνο δεν σου έχει συμβεί να είσαι άνεργος αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι δεν έχεις και ιδιαίτερη γνώση για το τι μιλάς. Για παράδειγμα, το επίδομα ανεργίας στην Ελλάδα το παίρνεις μόνο αν έχεις ήδη πληρώσει εισφορές (δηλαδή έχεις εργαστεί), το παίρνεις για έξι μήνες με παράταση μόνο υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες κλπ κλπ
Μ' άλλα λόγια το επίδομα ανεργίας στην Ελλάδα είναι λίγο πολύ όπως θα ήθελες να είναι. Και παρόλα όσα σου λένε οι αμερικανοί εκεί που βρίσκεσαι, η Ελλάδα δεν είναι Σουηδία μόνο και μόνο επειδή βρίσκονται κι οι δύο στην ίδια ήπειρο. 

Για θεωρίες οπαδών του Tea Party δεν μπορώ να συζητώ, λυπάμαι.


----------



## GeorgeA (Sep 16, 2012)

“You see things; and you say ‘Why?’ But I dream things that never were; and I say ‘Why not?’”
George Bernard Shaw


----------

